# bait caster distance



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I recently purchased my first bait caster reel and rod. I am not getting anywhere the casting distance that I do with my spinning reel. my reel is a Quantum KVD and my rod is a Carrot Stix e21, MH-F-C 6'6" Lure wt. 3/8-3/4 oz. I currently have Braided line on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

When you release your spool, does your lure fall fast or slow to the floor?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

use a mono backing,then loosen the magnetic brake on your spool.the looser it is, the better chance of backlash,but since its more of a free sool,you cast farther.the tighter the setting,it lessens over spool,but you dont cast as far.the trick is finding a happy medium for the weight of the bait when starting out.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Remember to turn the magnetic brake completely down when you adjust the little knob for the weight of your lure. Just don't forget to turn them back up when you are finished.

I'm in year two of baitcasters and still trying to figure them out.


----------



## Rawhid (Mar 27, 2012)

Try putting 12 lb. nano fill on it. You will have to use a palomor knot or double palomar.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Berliner said:


> When you release your spool, does your lure fall fast or slow to the floor?


I have set the lure to drop at a pretty good rate with the magnetic brake at the two setting.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I have set the lure to drop at a pretty good rate with the magnetic brake at the two setting.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

It will just take time. When I first started using a bait caster it took a lot of practice and trips to the lake but now its the only reel I want to use. I can cast a sinko a mile ( not literally don&#8217;t judge me ). Just saying it will take practice. Every lure, reel, rod combo will have a sweet spot on your reel settings for most distance with no backlash. You will need to train your thumb on the spool as well.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

not to be hard on you but a few things to consider.

1 - every time ive seen a newbie with a baitcaster or even someone that just doenst use them all the time, their technique is the main problem. my brother fishes with me occasionally, he uses a baitcaster every time he comes fishing with me, however the only time he fishes is when he comes out with me. he gets half the distance i get with the same gear. his problem is confidence. he is worried he will backlash so he doesnt let it rip. i would be willing to be thats your biggest problem.

2 - spinning reels will almost always (with a few exceptions)cast further if the two reels are set up correctly AND they are using the same wieghts. so if you are comparing your baitcaster casting a 3/4 ounce jig to a spinning reel doing the same thing, your going to be disapointed. baitcasters biggest attributes are versatility (line size, type) and control, not casting distance.

3 - line, this is a minor possibility. if your baitcasters spool is not full, you will lose distance.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

For beginners: 

-pull the amount of line off the reel for the casting distance

- put a small piece of masking tape on the spool

-reel in and go to town casting 

With the tape in there you will not get major backlashes.


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

mini foo,

I just got my first baitcaster a few weeks ago. In fact I got the same rod you did but I'm using an Abu Garcia Revo SX reel. I have an old crank bait (no hooks) I practice with in the yard. I'm able to cast a mile with hardly and backlashes. But thats when I practice. When I'm on the water I can't seem to get any distance like you. So I think it's a confidence issue. I'll just keep practicing in the yard and enventually it will transfer over to the water. You may want to practice for a while off the water. Do what I did with the crank bait or get a casting plug. I have noticed I can cast better and more accurately with a heavier lure. Give it a shot.

By the way... I catch as many fish in the yard as I do on the water. Guess I really need to keep practicing.

-Randy


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

randallbob said:


> mini foo,
> 
> I just got my first baitcaster a few weeks ago. In fact I got the same rod you did but I'm using an Abu Garcia Revo SX reel. I have an old crank bait (no hooks) I practice with in the yard. I'm able to cast a mile with hardly and backlashes. But thats when I practice. When I'm on the water I can't seem to get any distance like you. So I think it's a confidence issue. I'll just keep practicing in the yard and enventually it will transfer over to the water. You may want to practice for a while off the water. Do what I did with the crank bait or get a casting plug. I have noticed I can cast better and more accurately with a heavier lure. Give it a shot.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that distance on the water "looks" different because of the lack of landmarks...especially when casting from shore. You are probably getting the same distance...it just doesn't look that way.

To the OP, a smooth cast will go farther on a BC. If you are used to "whipping" it with a spinning reel, then you'll need to adjust the casting motion to something smoother. You want to avoid rapid changes in spool speed with the baitcaster. Good luck!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

EXCELLENT TIP!

I used this tip and it worked wonders...there is another tip when you get a "Professional Over-Run"  to put your thumb over the birdnest, press down, crank the handle until it tightens, then release line...do this until the BN is gone! Someone on OGF posted a video of the tip!!

Both of these tips allowed me to learn without making me want to "sacrific" my new reel to the "Water Gods" of the lake!LOL





oarfish said:


> For beginners:
> 
> -pull the amount of line off the reel for the casting distance
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

I think your rod may have something to do with it.
Its not that your rod is bad, its just pretty stiff.

If you are throwing a standard diving crank bait, you are at the very bottom end of the recommendation for that rod. Compared to a spinning rod, its not gonna cast as far.

If you put on a big jig or rattle trap or something with some weight, you should be able to rip the heck out of a cast. Scary how far it will go like that.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Lynxis said:


> I think your rod may have something to do with it.
> Its not that your rod is bad, its just pretty stiff.
> 
> If you are throwing a standard diving crank bait, you are at the very bottom end of the recommendation for that rod. Compared to a spinning rod, its not gonna cast as far.
> ...


This is what I was thinking as well. It's easier to learn to use a bait caster with a rod that has a little tip. (lighter tip) It's also going to take a little time to train your thumb. You may be too concerned with back lashing so you're thumb pressure may be a little heavy right now. Whatever you do, resist the temptation to take your thumb completely off the spool because you think it will make you cast further. That's a built in recipe for a major back lash for someone new to bait casters. 

Just keep practicing..... be patient.......the distance will come.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

this is my first year of the baitcaster also and i can think of somethings 1.like mentioned before make sure your spool is full or very very close to it. 2. the rod needs to load up, i just went from a 6'6 mh to a 6ft med and i get many many less overruns with the new rod. 3 this may sound funny but its how i learned thumb control go out in the yard starting with about 1/2 or maybe 3/8 oz bullet sinker only turn your break all the way off i mean both of them then practice making short casts. you wont need to sling the rod aim at making it go about 15-20 ft. even to make a cast this short you will absolutley have to have your thumb down i realized this a little earlier in the year that my problem was that after i released the spool my lure was way out before i got my thumb pressure back this is how i learned to not completely pick my thumb up but to let it more or less just slide out from under it. when you get so you can do this or maybe cast a little further then set your break and stuff where you want it and try casting far just my opinion this is how i learned now im not a master yet but im alot better then i was 2 months ago


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I can try to help you with the things I learned as I progressed with the baitcaster. In setting your spool tension you will hear just about any theory. I set mine to fall fairly quick but as soon as the weight hits the ground the spool stops. If it moves at all after that your setting is too loose. Every time you change baits you need to reset this tension. I only use reels with centrifugal brakes and set them with two tabs out. I don't actually place my thumb on the spool but position it just a little above the spool. By doing this you can feel if an over run is starting and then apply a little pressure and that small over run will just cast out. But the thing that put me over the top was my arm motion. It's not about the arm but the wrist and I cast two handed. Bring the rod back and pause while the rod loads up and then sling it forward. This pause is only a split second and you can't really think about it it just has to become a natural feel and motion and let the rod do the work. The more force you want to use for a longer cast cast the more force you use in bringing the rod up. Just master that natural motion and your distance will come. Hope this helps!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

a fishing rod is simialar to golf clubs. you can drive with a putter but you prob wont like the results. its best to make a rods action and power to the technique you will be fishing. that being said not everyone wants to put 1000 dallors into 12 rods and reels like i have. the rod for basic all around fishing to get is prob what you have. a 6'6" rod to 7' is great with medium- to medium heavy power "M-MH" that is where the rods bends or gives when your setting hook or fighting a fish or how much back bone the rod will have. the action describes the action of the tip. fast where the tip is like a whip or moderate where the tip bends more uniformly. a rod for all tech i would say is moderate. when fishing weights around 1/4 to 1/2 and fishing jigs to texas riged baits this tip and power allows for accurate casting as well as enough back bone to drive hook when you set the hook in fishes mouth. also with a more uniform bend you can still allow the rod to bend and do the job of fighting the fish when fishing with cranks and spinnerbaits, buzzbaits. that being said a fiberglass rod that has a medium power and moderate action can "load up" like a spring and whip a crank about 50-60 yards on 10lb mono and cover some water where as a flippin stick will never do that or jig and worm rig bc there us is for closer tactics. the reel needs to be set up thou. set your main star drag to accomadate the lb test line your using. to tight and will break fish off, to loose and you will never be able to set the hook. you spool tension knob is most important part in my opinion. to loos birds nest often to tight and no distance. hold rod at 45 degree angle and let lure fall at moderat speed when it hit water the spool should almost stop. if our tension is to loose the spool will keep spinning causing back lash if to tight the lure wil not move at all and the tension knob wont allow lure to move when reel button is pushed. this needs to be fine tuned every time you fish with every dif lure used. more weight usally the tighter the setting the lighter the lure the lighter the seeting on the knob. last the brake system. its there to aid in with not getting back lash. this will just take time and practice. i reccomend starting with brakes on half way and just you it until you get confident and then back them off and get better at that setting. over time you will be able to pitch a lure under a dock with no brakes and get a jig to skip several times but nothing replaces the time on water practicing. it gets frustrating to. almost had a few rods that backlashed go swimming on days where i couldnt relax. just dont forget its about having fun and enjoying the time fishing. hope this helps


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

another tip for river wading, do not hit the water with the bait first lol....a birds nest will happen EVERY time haha


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

oarfish said:


> For beginners:
> 
> -pull the amount of line off the reel for the casting distance
> 
> ...


I learned that here on OGF, it's a GREAT tip! Backlash is now easy to clear up.

I was also told to consider using larger diameter line, it has less of a tendency to get buried in the spool if there is a lot of tension put on the line.


----------

